# queries - non-native english speaker



## Andlie (Jul 20, 2015)

Hello everyone. 

First of all, let me introduce myself. My name is Ondřej and i am from Czech republic. I am a new member on this forum and i have a few questions about teaching opportunities in Thailand for me as non-native english speaker. I have read a lot about this topic on different kind of forums and pages, but those informations which i have found havent answered me to all of my queries completely.

I am planning go to Thailand in january 2016 and i would like to teach english there. I am fluent in english and i think my english skills come up to C1 level. Unfortunately i dont have any teaching experiencies except of being one to one tutor occasionally. As i have read requirements for getting working permit in Thailand is having a bachelor degree in any major (i got bachelor degree but not related to education major or related to english), getting at least 600 points of TOEIC and having a qualification of TEFL course.

My questions are: 
1) Would it be possible for me as non-native english speaker almost without any teaching experiences to find a job in Thailand?
2) Which locations would be the best to choose for finding teaching english job in Thailand? 
3) What are your suggestions for me?The best way how to proceed after comming to Thailand? What kind of course to take in Thailand first which would quarantee me a job with salary high enough for living? Do you have any tips which training centre is the best to apply for course?
4) Do you have any experiences with course called Young learners teacher training? Do you think its usefull?
5) Do you think my english level wil be enough for understanding the content of TEFL course and successfully graduating?

I hope i havent forgot any question to mention here. 

I would be really gratefull for any replies which would clarify my questions.

Thank you in advance for your attention and answers.

Best regards, 

Ondřej


----------



## k777 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi Ondrej,
1) Yes, I think it's possible. You don't have to be native English speaker in order to teach in Thailand. There're always opportunities in English teaching job here but you'll have to constantly search and screen. However, have you consider other jobs also other than English teaching? This would give you better alternatives.
2) Bangkok would be ideal in terms of optionalities and openning opportunities. You could also teach somewhere upcoutry but maybe there'll be less choices.


----------



## k777 (Aug 2, 2015)

3) I think you should be well prepared for any upcoming interviews you might encountered. maybe your first job may not need to be perfect but as a stepping stone and gathering intel. Have you heard of Wall Street English institute? AUA? Or try googleling international schools / tution schools in Bangkok? 
4) Sorry but never heard of the program
5) TOIEC should be very easy for you. 600 scores should be no problem at all.


----------



## Andlie (Jul 20, 2015)

K777 - Thank you for positive reply. I have considered about other possibilities of job offers in Thailand. The problem might be my qualification. I have got bachelors degree, major social work . I am not able to speak thai language, therefore i wouldnt be able to get a job in this field. However i have been thinking about other working opportunities. There might be a chance to contact employers from foreign countries (hotel resorts etc.) My question number 5. rather refered to eligibility for TEFL course than to TOEIC certification. I know for getting 600 points on TOEIC shouldnt be a problem for me.

Bigt116 - I know my english isnt perfect and i make grammar mistakes. But i believe if i will evolve a great effort for studying methodology of teaching english, improve some parts of grammar, if i will participate in some school as a volunteer first and if i will be performing a good teaching gig i will find some teaching job, at the beginning at least with lower wage covers my monthly expenses. Even natives speakers sometimes making mistakes in grammar and i think i can give especially to small thai children knowledge of English.


----------

